

Meryl - A thin web layer for NodeJS - coffeemate
http://blog.kadirpekel.com/2010/07/28/meryl-a-thin-web-layer-for-nodejs/

======
deweller
For those of you, like me, who had not heard of npm yet, npm is a "a little
package manager for node".

site: <http://npmjs.org/>

source: <http://github.com/isaacs/npm>

install: curl <http://npmjs.org/install.sh> | sudo sh

------
jacquesm
How do minimalist frameworks like this deal with input sanitation and stuff
like that? Is that built in or do you have to roll your own ?

------
geuis
Meryl looks interesting and I will give it a try.

However, I have to comment on the author's post. Get rid of the MASSIVE Node
introduction at the beginning. You have already stated the keywords that made
me interested enough to click through, "thin web layer NodeJS". I don't want
nor need to read through all of that. It was roughly 602 extra words at the
beginning that was unnecessary fluff that almost bored me enough to not care
about the content I was hoping to read about.

Its not a bad introduction, but either move it to the end of the article or
make it into a separate post.

~~~
coffeemate
I'm the author and i really agree with you. But i couldn't stop myself writing
introductory part and already mentioned about the long introduction in the
post.

I think it's because i could not decide this blog entry's real audience, i
always worried about the newcomers which resulted a long write up with some
off topic parts.

Thank you for pointing it out.

